# ORACLE APPS / ERP Consultant Moving to Sydney Next Week



## DHEEREN (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello Mates,

This is Dheeren, currently living in London. 
I am an Oracle Applications/ERP Functional Consultant with eight plus years of experience, and I moved to London in November 2008, and in the worst period of GFC (Global Financial Crisis) that engulfed the UK badly, I could land into two contract jobs of duration three month each. But since July, I have been trying to land a job and I was largely unsuccessful due to several factors. Major one was that due to a personal obligation, I had to stay back in India for three months between August and November 2009.

Be that as it may, when I was sure I would only get my Aussie GSM visa in the latter half of 2010 or first half of 2011, I got my visa granted on 27th October 2009. Since then I planned to move to Australia several times, but on the advise of my senior friends, I desisted that plan and moved back to London in November. Between November and February, I got only one call from a UK-based IT company, and I was not selected. 

Surprisingly, I got very tantalizingly close to landing a job in Australia. On 22nd December, 2009, IBM Adelaide had interviewed me and the very next day I was offered a six-week contract at a daily rate of AUD 600. But my bad luck had it that, within a couple of days, IBM apologised and withdrew the offer as the position start date got deferred to post-Australia Day. After that instance, a few agencies like Randstand and Candle ICT did consider my resume for several positions but nothing materialised. On 11th Feb, it was the turn of IBM-Brisbane to interview me for Oracle Apps Consultant position. I did well (but not too well) in the interview only to hear from the Recruiter that that the position has been deferred till July 2010. Then came IBM-Adelaide again. I was interviewed on 25th Feb' and this was the mother of all the interviews I attended recently as the position was tailor-made for my recent experience and my profile. The interviewer also agreed and I was certain to get a positive response, which I got. But unfortunately, IBM HR Manager conveyed to the recruiter that they had developed cold feet since I was in the UK and they would not want to risk making an offer while I was in the UK. I offered to the recruiter that I would travel the very next day (I went to the extent of checking the ticket availability and blocking the tickets, I just had to confirm them), if necessary, to Adelaide and only after IBM got reasonably convinced of my availability in Oz, they could proceed with making a formal offer. To this idea, both recruiter and IBM HR had shown uncharacteristically less interest. Thus my run-in with bad luck continued on telephonic interviews, and each time I performed well, matters were so close to getting an offer. But they slipped. 

This was the final straw that broke camel's back. I could no longer waste my time sitting in London and doing nothing, it is better to take the same risk in Sydney. Finally I am travelling to Sydney on 12th of this month (12-MARCH-2010). I would welcome anybody who is landing in Sydney around the same time, or landed recently, who can give some guidance in terms of accommodation and job hunting. Though I seldom used to visit this forum, I really thank people like Royen, Ashish and Amaslam et al. who have been trailblazers to people like me who are planning to move to Australia.

Thanks in advance.

P.S. Just got the news that next Monday Boral, Sydney would interview me over the phone as I am still in London.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Dheeren, 

Welcome to the forum. 

If you read through some of the interview posts it's common that Australian employers prefer candidates in Australia for an interview and offer but that doesn't mean that it's impossible to get a job from abroad since several members have managed this - it can simply be harder. 

If you do a forum search for Sydney you'll find some info about moving here and accommodation since it's been discussed (fairly recently I think). 

Let us know how you get on for the interview - fingers crossed for you that you get it! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## DHEEREN (Mar 5, 2010)

kaz101 said:


> Hi Dheeren,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Karen. I really appreciate your guidance.


----------

